# Friday Friday is a good time to shine!!!



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

My new fav band! This week anyway...

[YOUTUBE]JzPLPx7JEs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I dig it. I think I prefer the first minute or so than the heavier bit. but then the heavier section sort of grows on me too.
Great opening lyrics. Reminds me of a Billy Bragg thing. much different vibe, but a neat song.

[video=youtube;fDedlvw4hSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDedlvw4hSU[/video]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

That was it I loved the kinda ska opening then got hit in the head with the heavy part. Love it!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Very cool tune! Thanks!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, Starbuck, cool song. I went and bought it at iTunes...might be a good one for my band to cover!
-Mikey


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I got the entire album off iTunes, it's pretty good! Glad you like it. I would dig a band who playd that one in a bar.


----------

